# Rumbling stomach..



## luckilotti (10 September 2009)

Hi, 
Ive not mentioned her on here I dont believe but I bought a rescue mare on 29th August.  She is underweight, hooves were very overgrown, she was very timid etc etc.
Compared to how she was with previous lady (who had rescued her 4 weeks prior to me buying her) I can do loads with her, I can now take her headcollar off and put it back on the following day, pick her front hooves up, groom her all over, rug her, go near her back end etc.  So she is doing amazingly in that respect.  The farrier managed to tend to her front hooves, so she is now rather foot sore and lame but she needs to learn how to walk again as they were causing her to twist at her fetlocks.  
At the moment, she is on ab-lib hay, and 2 feeds a day, a big tub of readigrass and also out at grass when weather is ok, and she seems to want to go out.  She was in for 6 days for the Panacur Equine Guard wormer last week. 
So all seems good, but
Her stomach keeps rumbling rather loud, Ive noticed this over a few days now.  She isnt colicky.   Ive noticed this before shes about to have her feed, and also after so its not at a particular time of day etc. 

Im not sure if I should be realllllly worried or what?

The feed she is on is sugar beet, Baileys Stud cubes, Mollichop, Pink Powder, Sunflower oil.  Having checked with Baileys, shes on the correct amount for her condition.  
She also has a tub of Readi grass and ab lib hay.
She is also getting carrots/apples/Swedes etc, 
She never rushes her feed so doesnt appear to be starving and devouring anything put infront of her.

Any ideas ?


Chocolate buttons for those who read this far


----------



## Chico Mio (10 September 2009)

Don't worry, our old mare MoM - who was not exactly a charity case but not in the best of shape either when we got her - makes noises like you would not believe!!!  You can hear her across the field and you can actually see her side (just behind the ribs) moving as she rumbles.  On a quiet night, if I had the bedroom window open, I could hear her bubbling away in the stable!  Goodness knows how FB got any sleep.  No rhyme or reason to it either; before food, after food, walking on a hack, lying down she would go off anytime. She ate, well, like a horse!! And pooed mountains.

If she is eating, moving, weeing and pooing I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (10 September 2009)

My horse has rumbly tummy too - don't worry about it unless she is colicky!! I'd would think its just her tummy working to be honest!!


----------



## Rouletterose (10 September 2009)

My mare has quite a rumbly tummy when she comes in in the mornings after being out all night, sometimes a bit gassy, my vet said rumblings are a good sign so I tend not to worry about it, with yours maybe because she's not used to that much food? just a thought and good luck


----------



## rehodnett22 (10 September 2009)

A vet once told me that if you're worried about colic then put your ear to their tummy and if it rumbles its a good sign (things are working) - its when its quiet you should worry.

Obviously it depends on the type of colic but it makes sense.


----------



## luckilotti (10 September 2009)

Thanks for the replies 

i guess i am over worrying 
	
	
		
		
	


	




part of me is thinking upping her food but i dont want to overdo it, as she never ate all of her swede last night so i doubt she is over hungry.

Just to also add, she is meant to be infoal, not had vet to check that yet as we are trying to build up a bit more trust, having her front hooves done seemed rather upsetting for her, time and TLC will work wonders


----------

